

iPhone 2.1 Software Update Now Available - ttol
http://www.apple.com/iphone/softwareupdate/

======
gstar
What's amazing about this update is that Apple has included a what's new.

FINALLY!

~~~
jedc
Previously they probably didn't want to promise something that might not work.
With all the recent high-profile problems they probably feel they finally have
to.

I agree, about time!

------
martythemaniak
Hey, you know what's a radical new idea? Shipping production-quality software
when you make a new release! Just imagine for a sec... company releases a new
product and instead of a POS beta-quality software, you get a decently-working
software.

I have OS 2.0 right now and yes, despite what Apple may say it IS beta
software and it is embarrassingly slow and laggy.

~~~
yan
The other extreme is to ship production-quality software and call it beta.
(Ahem.. gmail)

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
I'd rather see more of Google's strategy. At least it actually _works_...

------
ngvrnd
Yes, this upgrade is the reason I upgraded iTunes to 8.0, as the installer
said I had to in order to get the iPhone upgrade. Sadly, as noted elsewhere,
my itunes install is now borked. Thanks, Apple!

------
Frocer
Thank goodness they fixed the dropped call problem, I was seriously
considering to return the phone because my calls got dropped so much.

And I would love it if they could somehow amplify the speakerphone
functionality too... it's got to be the quietest speakerphone I have ever used

------
st3fan
Wow i can finally browse my contacts without having to wait a minute for the
damn thing to load.

~~~
zzzmarcus
Please, please tell me that is true. As it is, it's embarrassing..."let me
just add you to my address book... just a second. ok hang on... erm. got a
pen?"

------
josefresco
In related news..

""Apple has responded quickly to reports that its initial release of iTunes 8
caused STOP errors on some Windows machines"

Anyone else find that statement gloriously ironic?

~~~
ngvrnd
Yeah. Now if they would fix my macbook's itunes crash... Off to the "Genius
bar", I suppose.

------
lallysingh
FYI you need iTunes 8 to see the iPhone 2.1 software update.

....yeah.

------
pchristensen
I got it on Wednesday for my iPod Touch. I like how there's more information
like duration, album in the song lists, podcasts, etc.

------
yan
I have been waiting for this for a long time. 2.0.2 drops calls like that was
its intent.

------
dustineichler
I tried to do this in the morning, it hung for about 30mins.

------
comatose_kid
The biggest problem - no push notification.

------
nanijoe
umm..it is still showing 2.02

~~~
evgen
Update your iTunes.

------
rubymaverick
I'm just glad someone finally used the correct capitalization for iPhone.

